# Would you like to learn something new?



## Amol (Jul 29, 2022)

I feel like I should learn something new and I don't want it to be the usual thing that I usually keep learning (programming languages, frameworks etc). As a software engineer I have to keep learning newer ones constantly so that part kinda feels like work to me.

This thread is about wanting to learn something not because of any work obligation but for pure joy of learning something new and excited. 

I think I may learn a language (a human one). Maybe Spanish given how many Spanish speaking people are in the world. 

What about you?
You want to learn something just for the sake of learning?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2022)

Yes

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2022)

the only reason i'd learn something, is if it can help me have more fun


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Yeah, but I lack the time and money for it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yeah, but I lack the time and money for it.


Youtube.com is free bud


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Youtube.com is free bud


but they sell your information  
j/k


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Youtube.com is free bud



Free =/ good.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Free =/ good.


Youtube has good content.  You can't search or something?

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 29, 2022)

not really


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Youtube has good content.  You can't search or something?



Not good enough. 

And yes, I can, that's how I know.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Not good enough.
> 
> And yes, I can, that's how I know.


Apparently not.  People make a living off skills they learned on YouTube

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Apparently not







Mider T said:


> People make a living off skills they learned on YouTube



Depends on the skill and the person.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Depends on the skill and the person.


If you're lazy and/or dumb then yeah you won't learn anything there.  Or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## Gin (Jul 29, 2022)

i enjoy reading about things outside my primary work/hobbyist domains (programming and drawing), but in terms of skills i prefer to focus on developing what i'm already good at, getting good at something new requires quite a lot of tedious dedication early on before you get anywhere of note

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> If you're lazy and/or dumb then yeah you won't learn anything there.  Or anywhere else for that matter.



Whatever you say, Maru


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Gin said:


> i enjoy reading about things outside my primary work/hobbyist domains (programming and drawing), but in terms of skills i prefer to focus on developing what i'm already good at, getting good at something new requires quite a lot of tedious dedication early on before you get anywhere of note



Apparently not if you're Mider T or his imaginary friends


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Apparently not if you're Mider T or his imaginary friends


Where did I say that?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 29, 2022)

Wanted to learn instrument (guitar) or skateboard.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Where did I say that?



 



Mider T said:


> If you're lazy and/or dumb then yeah you won't learn anything there


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 29, 2022)

Lazy and dumb people usually aren't dedicated.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Lazy and dumb people usually aren't dedicated.



Presuming you can't learn from YouTube without being lazy or dumb...sounds like a lazy and dumb thing to say.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Presuming you can't learn from YouTube without being lazy or dumb...sounds like a lazy and dumb thing to say.


Learning takes effort even if you're a super genius.

Lazy people won't make the effort.

Youtube is a readily available service that you can watch from your bed if you want so it requir

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Learning takes effort even if you're a super genius.
> 
> Lazy people won't make the effort.
> 
> Youtube is a readily available service that you can watch from your bed if you want so it requir



No shit. None of this means YouTube is a good way to learn though  

Good luck learning a new language from a bed and a YouTube screen, for instance. Some things need practice that no YouTube or Duolingo or whatever can make up for.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> No shit. None of this means YouTube is a good way to learn though


There are countless videos you can search on Youtube but none of them are good enough to learn from?

Sounds pretty lazy to me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> There are countless videos you can search on Youtube but none of them are good enough to learn from?
> 
> Sounds pretty lazy to me.



Nope  

Yay for you, you overachiever.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Seriously not getting this weird gatekeeping though (lOl yOu cAN lEArN aNYthINg oN yOutUBe) from y'all. In my experience, nothing is a substitute for learning from someone who actually knows their shit with other people as your peers, be it a language or something else like coding. YouTube is good if you want some quick short term lessons or maybe want to brush up on something you already know, but it's nothing compared to learning in a class or on the job. Y'all seem like the kinds of people who'd think virtual learning is sufficient in school


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


>


Did you have trouble understanding what I said or what he said?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2022)

When you've got YouTube channels like The Great Courses or something like that, it's akin to sitting in a lecture.  Its up to you to digest the material, only difference from class is that giving students homework will offer practice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> When you've got YouTube channels like The Great Courses or something like that, it's akin to sitting in a lecture.  Its up to you to digest the material, only difference from class is that giving students homework will offer practice.



Imagine thinking "lectures" are the point here  

It's almost as if learning alongside your peers in the same physical space (and you and your peers from each other) is a foreign concept to you  

Homework literally IS all you've got going for you here, there is no "class" or classwork involved, and homework in itself is already overrated. That's kind of the point.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Did you have trouble understanding what I said or what he said?



Yes, I generally have trouble understanding absolute nonsense


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Imagine thinking "lectures" are the point here
> 
> It's almost as if learning alongside your peers in the same physical space (and you and your peers from each other) is a foreign concept to you
> 
> Homework literally IS all you've got going for you here, there is no "class" or classwork involved, and homework in itself is already overrated. That's kind of the point.


If you missed the point of homework and class work even after being done with school for awhile then maybe you need to look up learning styles.  I'm starting to see that you don't understand how effective teaching happens which is why you're so lost here.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> If you missed the point of homework and class work even after being done with school for awhile then maybe you need to look up learning styles.  I'm starting to see that you don't understand how effective teaching happens which is why you're so lost here.



Oh, no, I understand just fine. Hence me being the one to inform you that effective learning requires an in-person component where you can interact with peers and mentors directly and live


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Oh, no, I understand just fine. Hence me being the one to inform you that effective learning requires an in-person component where you can interact with peers and mentors directly and live


Nah not necessary.  More beneficial yes, but not necessary.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Nah not necessary.  More beneficial yes, but not necessary.



No, necessary.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> No, necessary.


No it isn't.   This is where your lack of knowledge about learning is showing.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> No it isn't.   This is where your lack of knowledge about learning is showing.



Yes, it is. The rest is projection and insecurity talking.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yes, it is. The rest is projection and insecurity talking.


And this where your laziness/unwillingness to educate yourself is showing.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> And this where your laziness/unwillingness to educate yourself is showing.



Says the guy making lazy and uneducated arguments


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Says the guy making lazy and uneducated arguments


Nothing about my argument is lazy, you just don't understand learning processes and still refuse to Google them.

I'm seeing a trend.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Nothing about my argument is lazy, you just don't understand learning processes and still refuse to Google them.
> 
> I'm seeing a trend.



Everything about it is, hence you not understanding the things you're whining about.

Yes, so am I


----------



## Yamato (Jul 29, 2022)

I have thought about Hapkido or Judo before.

Though, kinda wish to be an electrician or plumber. Just to be able to fix my own stuff like the basics at work or and home.


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2022)

is it possible to learn that you're normal?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 29, 2022)

I’d love to learn to play Chess, an Instrument, and learn a language. But I know it’d take minimum 3-5 years to get to a level I’d be happy about. And idk if I have the time to invest while already learning things I’m working on currently.

at the end of the day though I should make time, because 5 years will fly by.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 29, 2022)

Amol said:


> I feel like I should learn something new and I don't want it to be the usual thing that I usually keep learning (programming languages, frameworks etc). As a software engineer I have to keep learning newer ones constantly so that part kinda feels like work to me.
> 
> This thread is about wanting to learn something not because of any work obligation but for pure joy of learning something new and excited.
> 
> ...


Jw 

I want to ask you this; 

Would you rather know a little bit about several things or would you like to be really exceptionally learned about one thing ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Seriously not getting this weird gatekeeping though (lOl yOu cAN lEArN aNYthINg oN yOutUBe) from y'all. In my experience, nothing is a substitute for learning from someone who actually knows their shit with other people as your peers, be it a language or something else like coding. YouTube is good if you want some quick short term lessons or maybe want to brush up on something you already know, but it's nothing compared to learning in a class or on the job. Y'all seem like the kinds of people who'd think virtual learning is sufficient in school


YouTube's more like a tool, it's useful for refreshing and or reminders. The entire lesson? Not necessarily useful I think. 




To answer the question though, not counting the language German(because I'm taking a class), learning the guitar would be nice. Maybe how to drive, but I just have to wait a bit for that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 29, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> YouTube's more like a tool, it's useful for refreshing and or reminders. The entire lesson? Not necessarily useful I think.


Youd be wrong 
. There are area that have online free stuff provide better educations and tutorial

For example blender, 3D stuff. Just ask people who master it, most would say tons free video on the net (Blender Guru etc) is more than enough (more than you get in school)

Corridor Crew, David F Sandberg (director of Shazam, Annabelle creation, Lights out) those 2 would back up this claim because i heard this from them


----------



## wibisana (Jul 29, 2022)

Like ofc in some area, school would be preferable. I wouldnt feel safe to cross the brigde made/designed by someone who learn civil engineering from Yt (online free class)

But saying this apply to all area of study is wrong imo... there are exceptions. Especially in area that is constantly changing and improving. Classes (certified teachers) can lags way behind new feature from a software. And community (yt etc) could be answer to it


----------



## Irene (Jul 29, 2022)

I would like learning how to play on piano
 

And how to swim better

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 29, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Youd be wrong
> . There are area that have online free stuff provide better educations and tutorial
> 
> For example blender, 3D stuff. Just ask people who master it, most would say tons free video on the net (Blender Guru etc) is more than enough (more than you get in school)
> ...


Maybe, sure, but I know people like my sister and I(and honestly everyone I know, even the adults in my life) don't have the attention span, time, whatever, to watch a video of x amount, sitting down.. We'd have to have the proper environment.


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 29, 2022)

Public speaking, I want to become phenomenal at it.


----------



## Amol (Jul 30, 2022)

pfft said:


> Jw
> 
> I want to ask you this;
> 
> Would you rather know a little bit about several things or would you like to be really exceptionally learned about one thing ?


Well that really depends upon in which capacity you are asking.

In my professional life, I would rather be exceptional at one thing. I am a Full Stack Web Developer. I need to be master in MERN stack because of it. I have some knowledge of other sect like Machine Learning or Data Science but they are not my main thing and I never pay too much attention to them. I just want to master this one thing (and keep updated in this particular sector). Others I just learn enough to be able to recognise the code.

But in everyday life I would prefer to learn little bit of lot of things. Like I would like to know how to play guitar or fix my own ceiling fan or learn how to drive a sixteen wheeler truck but I don't really need to be as good as professional musician or electrician or driver in those skills.

My requirements would be small and little bit knowledge is enough there.

P.S. : I actually had to Google to know what jw means.
I think I am getting old.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 30, 2022)

Echolocation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Jul 30, 2022)

Sure.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm learning Japanese but I've been taking classes for over a year so I guess it's not new. Feels like there's a lot of mountain still left to climb.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 30, 2022)

Jim said:


> the only reason i'd learn something, is if it can help me have more fun


Like learn Japanese to have a larger selection of anime and manga to enjoy? 

Unless...you already did so?


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Like learn Japanese to have a larger selection of anime and manga to enjoy?
> 
> Unless...you already did so?


lol, i probably would take forever just getting through the translated ones


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 30, 2022)

Jim said:


> lol, i probably would take forever just getting through the translated ones


Lazy ass. 

Lazysaurus.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 30, 2022)

i wanna learn whats buried under the Vatican


----------



## Amol (Jul 30, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i wanna learn whats buried under the Vatican


Probably just personal porn stash of all Popes so far tbh tbh.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 30, 2022)

Amol said:


> Probably just personal porn stash of all Popes so far tbh tbh.



i heard it was the bodies of dead babies


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 30, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i wanna learn whats buried under the Vatican


Skeletons in their closets...maybe literally. 



Amol said:


> Probably just personal porn stash of all Popes so far tbh tbh.


Hopefully not of kids.

They should just make marriages official instead of hiding it to look hollier.

Holding all that sexual tension for decades sans being asexual must be damn hard.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 30, 2022)

I would like to learn to cook new things


----------



## Shanks (Jul 31, 2022)

Been spending tones of time learning about stocks and Marcos the pass 6 months. That also helped me scored a few employment contracts, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

